# EA Installation Questions



## az99 (Dec 23, 2010)

I (DirecTv person) am attempting to help a friend install a 1000.4 dish with EA lnb. The rcvr is an dual tuner HD DVR and is a circle A. Not sure of exact model but is new in the last 2 months. The system was currently being used on only the 110 & 119 sats. 1 rcvr only but using both tuners. 1 coax to the dish. Following the dish install instructions have me a little confused. I am using an in line meter connected to port 2/72 sat.
The dish point menu of the rcvr does not even seem to be relative to the EA sats. The 72 signal meter does not seem to work. I have found the 61 sat but on the 72 lnb.
Here are my questions.-
1. Will this setup work with one coax . The instructions lead me to believe 3 are needed. Which port if only 1
2. Will the meter work correctly for finding 72 connected in line to the rcvr
3. Check switch shows 61 sat and correct dish but in wrong port
4. Does some type of switch need to be install to use both Sat1 and Sat2 inputs on the rcvr to use both tuners
5. Is a software upgrade required and how

Thank You in advance for any help.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

First question we need answered is what model receiver is being installed? MPEG2 receivers can't be used on Eastern Arc. The fact that it was previously used on 119/110 says MPEG2 was possible. Even if only 2 months old DISH is just like Directv and reuses returned receivers so that dosen't really indicate age of receiver.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

boba said:


> First question we need answered is what model receiver is being installed? MPEG2 receivers can't be used on Eastern Arc. The fact that it was previously used on 119/110 says MPEG2 was possible. Even if only 2 months old DISH is just like Directv and reuses returned receivers so that dosen't really indicate age of receiver.


The OP said its a *dual Tuner HD dvr *so obviously its an MPEG 4 receiver.


----------



## az99 (Dec 23, 2010)

Got it fixed. Thanx


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

I just had the install on the 10th on the EA. I'm getting a signal strength of 58-61. Seems low to me. I was getting 95-98 strength with DTV. is there a difference in the way they measure the signal strength?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes there is. Also - without context of which satellite and transponder - what you give for signal strength means nothing.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide your zip code and I can provide the averages for your area on the EA installation. Thanks.



dakeeney said:


> I just had the install on the 10th on the EA. I'm getting a signal strength of 58-61. Seems low to me. I was getting 95-98 strength with DTV. is there a difference in the way they measure the signal strength?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

For EA, those numbers are high. The meter is not a percentage.


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

:


Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please provide your zip code and I can provide the averages for your area on the EA installation. Thanks.


 My zip is 29621.


----------

